# JLT or Greens



## nick27 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am here finally and looking for apartments i am between JLT and the Greens. which one do you suggest is better?

nick


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

nick27 said:


> I am here finally and looking for apartments i am between JLT and the Greens. which one do you suggest is better?
> 
> nick


well nick welcome to Dubai!!!

well all is down to what you prefer...a finished area or one were the construction is still going...


----------



## nick27 (Jul 21, 2010)

vagtsio said:


> well nick welcome to Dubai!!!
> 
> well all is down to what you prefer...a finished area or one were the construction is still going...


I like the idea that JLT is near marina and JBR but i also like the fact that the Greens is a finished community so i am a bit lost. 

My lady prefers The Greens but i m not quite sure...will i be able to get a place in JLT and then move to the Greens if we don't like it.?


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

nick27 said:


> I like the idea that JLT is near marina and JBR but i also like the fact that the Greens is a finished community so i am a bit lost.
> 
> My lady prefers The Greens but i m not quite sure...will i be able to get a place in JLT and then move to the Greens if we don't like it.?


that is a bit tricky thing to do over here Nick as you already know you will have to pay the years rent upfront or to give your landlord dated cheque. And again if you decide to break your contract will be something like two months rent (at least that is what my contract states) 

Did you go through the read before you post thread???there are a lot of info in there that you might find useful. 

well at the end of the day is entirely if you want to risk it as i've heard some horror stories that people never took they cheques back and they ended up paying 2 rents. So unless you trust your landlord and you are confident that you are going to take your money back if you want to move then go ahead but make sure that it is clear in your contract what the charges are.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Greens is nicer IMO

JLT still very un-finished, concrete jungle. plus Nakheel the master developer will take ages to finish it. 

Greens is all finished, well managed and has community center with shops e.t.c, very easy to get to SZR and Marina etc.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

JLT has Metro and footbridges over to The Marina Mall - Licenced Restaurants, Cinema etc, so you can have a night out and walk home. There is also Bonnington Hotel in JLT with Licenced bar and restaurant. Most rental contracts are for a year and it will cost you to come out of it.


----------



## nick27 (Jul 21, 2010)

vagtsio said:


> that is a bit tricky thing to do over here Nick as you already know you will have to pay the years rent upfront or to give your landlord dated cheque. And again if you decide to break your contract will be something like two months rent (at least that is what my contract states)
> 
> Did you go through the read before you post thread???there are a lot of info in there that you might find useful.
> 
> well at the end of the day is entirely if you want to risk it as i've heard some horror stories that people never took they cheques back and they ended up paying 2 rents. So unless you trust your landlord and you are confident that you are going to take your money back if you want to move then go ahead but make sure that it is clear in your contract what the charges are.


that is embarrassing i'm with this forum for a while now but still havent read it...

well i don't want a construction jungle and definitely don't want to spend a year looking to all these people trying to finish the project and not being able to enjoy it...

I am going to the Greens tonight to have a walk and eat so we can see the area better...thank you all for your responses


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

nick27 said:


> that is embarrassing i'm with this forum for a while now but still havent read it...
> 
> well i don't want a construction jungle and definitely don't want to spend a year looking to all these people trying to finish the project and not being able to enjoy it...
> 
> I am going to the Greens tonight to have a walk and eat so we can see the area better...thank you all for your responses


well as wandabug explained there are some temptations that you cant ignor in JLT but at the end of the day it is down to you...good luck Nick


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

JLT is okay. Just Little Tarzanish but okay.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I lived in The Travo building in The Greens for almost three years and if I go back to work in Dubai, it's where I would live again. I would take it over JLT and the Marina. I can only suspect that things have improved even more in the last couple of months with the road work in the area that access to SZR is very easy now.


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello Nick!

Hv u found ur place at The Greens? I got mine for a very good price, 2B + study with direct pool view and with quiet surrounding, away from any main road / construction site. 

One of my colleague is leaving and his unit at Al Sidir wl be available fr Dec 2010. If you are interested, I can recommend you to his landlord/agent. Not to worry, I am not taking any intro fee 

PM me if you are still on d lookout at the Greens.


----------



## Kiwi Johno (Sep 27, 2010)

nick27 said:


> I am here finally and looking for apartments i am between JLT and the Greens. which one do you suggest is better?
> 
> nick


Greens probably, had couple of months there and moved to Palm for my reasons but very happy in Greens.

Well built, quality far superior tp Palm Shoreline. Lots of bars etc now in Tecom so a cheap taxi away as is Marina and Palm etc etc.

But if it is price take the best deal and spend it on Taxis's.

Good luck


----------

